# Plant ID, please



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

jimpson weed its poisonous


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Jimsonweed. Beautiful but deadly. I'd hack it off at the root if I were you.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep, jimsonweed. Pull the entire plant up, roots and all. Don't dispose of it in your compost pile, dispose with garbage. If you burn the plant don't breathe in any of the smoke from it.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Wear gloves when handling it, too! Some of the active compounds can be absorbed through the skin.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

One of the daturas. As mentioned, dreadful stuff. Pull it up, roots and all, and leave it lie where you found it.

We "imported" it with bought in feed maize and it took three years of diligently pulling it up as it appeared but finally got rid of it. The plus side is that cattle, sheep and pigs give it a wide berth but not something you want to have taking over the farm.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

